# north georgia spider



## melinda hawk (Aug 8, 2011)

any body now what this spider is called.   he was alive (still is) and just like sunning


----------



## nevamiss270 (Aug 8, 2011)

Is it one of these guys? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolomedes  looks to have 6 spots on its back.  Way too big for my liking thats for sure


----------



## Hoss (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool find.

Hoss


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool shots of a fishing spider.


----------



## Bhrama (Aug 9, 2011)

Be careful, that is the infant version of this.


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 10, 2011)

that is a heart attack waiting to happen!!! i would rather have a grizzly bear after me!!!!


----------



## carnejm (Aug 10, 2011)

thomas gose said:


> that is a heart attack waiting to happen!!! i would rather have a grizzly bear after me!!!!



Ditto


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 10, 2011)

thomas gose said:


> that is a heart attack waiting to happen!!! i would rather have a grizzly bear after me!!!!



You and me both!


----------



## turkey foot (Aug 10, 2011)

Wolf Spider


----------



## ryroper (Aug 11, 2011)

I just got chills.


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Aug 15, 2011)

that is a heart attack waiting to happen!!! i would rather have a grizzly bear after me!!!! 


X100000000000


----------



## Torre87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish I had a camera with me the other day at work. I had a Black Widow spider come down the side of the house. It was (no longing living) a pretty good size spider.


----------



## Jighead (Aug 15, 2011)

Those fishing spiders get huge. I was trout fishing in Cherokee NC one day wading through the river,and I happened to look down at my shirt and I had one clinging to my belly. I still don't know what happened to my shirt or fishing pole,but the dance I was doing probably had the Indians up there in awe.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 17, 2011)

Jighead said:


> Those fishing spiders get huge. I was trout fishing in Cherokee NC one day wading through the river,and I happened to look down at my shirt and I had one clinging to my belly. I still don't know what happened to my shirt or fishing pole,but the dance I was doing probably had the Indians up there in awe.



That was a Will Smith "oh HECK NO!!!!!" moment!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't care for spiders myself - or grizzly bears. Real cool pic though.


----------



## gatorgetter (Aug 18, 2011)

a BIG,un


----------



## flintrvrgigger (Aug 21, 2011)

buckeroo said:


> You and me both!



X2


----------



## gitrdone150 (Aug 23, 2011)

a DEAD one if i was the one taking that picture


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (Aug 24, 2011)

Jighead said:


> Those fishing spiders get huge. I was trout fishing in Cherokee NC one day wading through the river,and I happened to look down at my shirt and I had one clinging to my belly. I still don't know what happened to my shirt or fishing pole,but the dance I was doing probably had the Indians up there in awe.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 25, 2011)

yep... Wolf spider. Me and a buddy were trout fishing and he had one crawl up his shorts. He didn't feel it until it got oh so close (from what he told me).. Shaking one of those things out of your shorts will open your eyes...


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Aug 25, 2011)

that was HORRIFYING

You know... those bulbous hairy shortlegged fall spiders are out there waiting for us...


----------



## BlackBore (Sep 1, 2011)

I am from Texas, moved to ga recently for work. Back in tx during late fall these huge banana spiders would build their webs across atv trails. Some of these spiders were large enough to fit across the palm of your hand. Watched my father hut one head on, I laughed as the spiders legs stretched across his face and his atv went flying through the brush as he was having a fight with himself.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 1, 2011)

BlackBore said:


> I am from Texas, moved to ga recently for work. Back in tx during late fall these huge banana spiders would build their webs across atv trails. Some of these spiders were large enough to fit across the palm of your hand. Watched my father hut one head on, I laughed as the spiders legs stretched across his face and his atv went flying through the brush as he was having a fight with himself.



Now that's funny right there.


----------



## rsv (Sep 6, 2011)

thomas gose said:


> that is a heart attack waiting to happen!!! I would rather have a grizzly bear after me!!!!



amen!!!!!!!


----------



## melinda hawk (Sep 6, 2011)

I found out from a college it is a six spotted water spider.


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 6, 2011)

melinda hawk said:


> I found out from a college it is a six spotted water spider.



Melinda,
I looked at some pics on the web, and the color just doesn't seem right to be one of those...neither do the sharp tips of the legs in the pic on this site or the purported top size (only 2.4 inches with legs and all) of the six spotted fishing spider.  This guy looks to be near twice that size.


----------



## crowslayer (Sep 14, 2011)

omg!   i hate spiders


----------



## 5 string (Sep 17, 2011)

ahhh   that is a pretty big spider.  rather see a snake than a spider.


----------

